# 38 year old attractive Red head



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Another year & another successful MOT pass. 8) What a beautiful machine 










Hoggy.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Fake news, fake news! You used that photo last year, it could be a complete 'shed' by now!! 

But knowing you it isn't! looks good and is a credit to you!

Regards
Ross


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ross_cj250 said:


> Fake news, fake news! You used that photo last year, it could be a complete 'shed' by now!!
> 
> But knowing you it isn't! looks good and is a credit to you!
> 
> ...


Hi, Never has time to take a pic today, as it looked like rain was imminent :lol: 
This was last years.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... d#p9148751
Hoggy.


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Love those old pepper pots. My friend's dad used to have a white XR3 back in the day.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ChesterUK said:


> Love those old pepper pots. My friend's dad used to have a white XR3 back in the day.


Hi, Thanks, but those alloys are known as clover leafs, XR2 had the pepper pots.
Later XR3i had a cheaper option of steel wheels with plastic wheel trims that looked similar to pepper pots.
Hoggy.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm hoping to have the xr3 left to me in your will 

Regards
Your son Hoggie

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

HOGG said:


> I'm hoping to have the xr3 left to me in your will
> Regards
> Your son Hoggie
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hi, :lol: Could you really be a long lost member of the Hogg family.
I will have to think of a qualifying question to put in my will.
I really hope she finds a good home. 
Hoggy.


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Ah could be right there. He had a mechanical injection XR3i after the XR3 and that probably had those wheels on. Then moved on to the Orion 1.6i, but preferred the Escort for handling. Some years ago now, long before I could drive!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ChesterUK said:


> Ah could be right there. He had a mechanical injection XR3i after the XR3 and that probably had those wheels on. Then moved on to the Orion 1.6i, but preferred the Escort for handling. Some years ago now, long before I could drive!


Hi, [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 38 years I've owned her & she's been a wonderful car.
German cars used to be reliable.
Hoggy.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Iss been realiable Hoggy because you've not gone anywhere in it yet....
62k... that's like 1600 miles a year.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

HOGG said:


> Iss been realiable Hoggy because you've not gone anywhere in it yet....
> 62k... that's like 1600 miles a year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


 :roll: Name removed from Will [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Hahahaha
But I'll drive it everyday and it'll live in the garage next to my bike 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Amazing Hoggy, congratulations, looks really like new. Great job during 38 years!!

All the best.


----------

